# The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway!*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/money.jpg[/img]


*A dozen lucky winners!*


*One $1000 CASH Winner... 


One $500 CASH Winner... 


Ten $100 CASH Winners*





As promised... we want to give back to the community and say thank you for your participation at the Shack!

*Qualifications: (Please Read Carefully!)*


Qualification period is from _*October 10 through December 31, 2008*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2008 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held on New Year's Day 2009 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum of 100 posts during the qualification period. (_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have 100 posts as of 10-9-08 only need 50 new posts during the qualification period!* *<<<*
**Extra entries are awarded for the following:*

Members will receive an extra entry for every 100 posts INCLUDING your current post count!
*>>>* *Posts from current post count do not have to meet the "Minimum 25 Word Count" rule. NEW POST MUST MEET THE RULE!* *<<<*
For example: A member with 550 posts as of 10-9-08 will end up with 6 entries after that member makes the minimum 50 posts (a total of 600 posts).
One extra entry for a new movie review in the Movies | TV Shows | Hollywood forum (Maximum 1 review with minimum 250 word count)
One extra entry for a new equipment review in the appropriate forum (Maximum 1 review with minimum 250 word count)
One extra entry for posting your favorite film title and why you liked the film in The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway Favorite Film Thread (Maximum 1 with minimum 100 word count)
One extra entry for posting your sub make and model along with your equalized REW graph in The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway REW Graph Thread (Maximum 1 graph - must meet graph posting rules)
The Home Theater Shack staff will nominate members who they feel have contributed the most meaningful and informative posts during the qualification period. The staff will vote for the top 5 members to receive an extra entry in the giveaway. These will be nominated on December 15 and a vote poll held through December 25. 
_10 of your 100 posts must be posted in December 2008_
_No post-padding allowed or you will be disqualified without notice! (*Minimum 25 word count!*)_
**Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*

Subwoofer Equalization | Calibration
DIY Speakers and Subwoofers
Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers
Home Theater | Audio and Video
Home Theater Installation and Systems
HD World | Computers | Games | Media

Your equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway Qualification Thread. You MUST tell us how many qualifying entries you have accumulated (other than the staff vote)... including links to threads/posts that meet extra entry qualifications.

ALL CASH will be paid via PayPal to your email address on file here at the Shack. PayPal fees and rates are the responsibility of the winners.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2008 in order to qualify.

******* ONLY ONE WINNING ENTRY PER MEMBER!!!! ********

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*Questions and comments may be posted in this thread.*

Best of luck... :T


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

If only I was eligible....:daydream:

Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

The biggest monetary forum use incentive I've ever seen, amazing


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:spend: :spend: :spend:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

One word for this site.............Unbelievable......:yay:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Definitely a very generous contest.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is almost correct. You must be registered by the 30th (only 30 days in Nov... :whistling: )

You have until December 31st to post your entry.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Excellent, thanks. I'll edit my first post so as not to claim it as a qualifying post :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think you'll have any problems fully qualifying in about every way possible. This is where being a long time member with lots of posts really benefits you. You oughta have about 20 or more entries. :yikes:


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Thanks anyway , but we can not use American money in Australia .:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Who says you have to use it in Australia... :nerd:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't use rew so would a screen shot of my sms count as posting a graph?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... we will accept it. :T


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Where do we go to participate in the voting through the 25th for nominated members?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't... only the staff will nominate and vote on that. It is being handle privately though. :bigsmile:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Is "Final REW Graph" meaning final as in a graph that is the final end result of measurement after our calibration? Something we would not otherwise arrange the room or subs location, try new equilzation approaches with? With a prize like that I would be getting room treatments and my graph would change. I don't want to go against rules and I would not be posting my very last graph. I could update it later if I put some acoustic panels on the wall for example? onder:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I probably should change that to "equalized" graph, which is what we are really looking for. It does not have to be your last will and testament graph. :T


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

It is a pity I didn't post more. Oh well, good luck.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like there will be more money than people entered, Whats up with that?
Not that I'm complaining or anything.....:heehee:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Looks like there will be more money than people entered, Whats up with that?
> Not that I'm complaining or anything.....:heehee:


 You will want to fix the image in the REW thread. It says "This image or movie has been moved or deleted".


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are going to give away $2500 to the members that enter... in whatever way we have to do it. Probably split between the bottom 10 equally or something to that effect. :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sonnie do you know why my sms graph was deleted from the rew thread. Is it not going to be accepted?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Sonnie do you know why my sms graph was deleted from the rew thread. Is it not going to be accepted?


You're also missing pics in your sub build thread. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/exodus-audio/14208-shiva-x-sub-build-3.html

Might want to check your PhotoBucket account and see what's up.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OH, if you delete pictures in your photo bucket, which I did today, they get deleted wherever they are posted. Man sometimes I am not the brightest bulb on the tree.....:duh::duh::duh:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Upload your photos to our gallery and link to them from there.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have to take some new pics first so I am off to do just that.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I reposted the graph so I am all set.....


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> I reposted the graph so I am all set.....


Nice improvement. :T

I just got my subs to somehow be powered by the bi-wiring in my walls with these amps in equipment closet instead. I can't figure out why adding length to my wire made the protection come on previously. :scratch:

I might be updating my graph also. Last time I tried this the level was a little low but I have sub volume controls now which may help. :yes:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Be sure to post a graph if you do a new one so we can have a look...:yes:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Did anybody win? raying:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe we will hear something today?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You all won something... :bigsmile:

It maybe tomorrow before I can get to this... we haven't even decided yet how to divide the excess money. :huh:

I am covered up pretty heavy at the office and this will take some time to do with all the entries having to be assigned a different number by the random selector. I promise I will try to do it as soon as possible. :T


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

What happened, or will happen, with the nominations?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> You all won something... :bigsmile:
> 
> It maybe tomorrow before I can get to this... we haven't even decided yet how to divide the excess money. :huh:
> 
> I am covered up pretty heavy at the office and this will take some time to do with all the entries having to be assigned a different number by the random selector. I promise I will try to do it as soon as possible. :T


Thanks Sonnie. A suggestion could be after you award the first and second prize just split the rest evenly with the last 3 people. There were only 5 right?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The decision was made to give each of the entries an extra bonus entry for your contribution.

The funds will be divided as follows:

1 = $1000
2 = $500
3 = $350
4 = $325
5 = $325

The random drawing will be held shortly after noon Central Standard Time (CST). It is approximately 11:14am now.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations to the following $2500 CASH Giveaway Winners!!!*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/money.jpg[/img] 
*$1000 :spend: SteveCallas
$500 :spend: thewired
$350 :spend: tonyvdb
$325 :spend: tcarcio
$325 :spend: MatrixDweller*

arty:

Thank you all for your contribution to the Shack! :T

Please contact me via PM to verify your PayPal account email address.



~


----------

